# What was your worst fall?



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

i think that you havent accutally 'ridden' until you've fallen..so i want to know, what were some of your guy's worst falls?

i'll start:
i was riding a pony with my jacket on and i started to get hot. i was taking it off but it was nylon so it made a lot of noise and it spooked the pony and she bolted. i had no reins and for some reason, only one foot was in the stirrup. i lost my balance and fell off, but my foot wouldn't come out of the stirrup so i got dragged for a couple of feet and a mouthful of dirt. & now i look back on it and laugh :lol:


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

I've had a few nasty ones. Been thrown into gravel, a metal gate, a bush. lol.

The worst was a few summers ago though.
Long story short:
Lizzy THREW me [I mean, I went FLYING. This horse can BUCK] over her back after a fence. I ended up with a split open lip and a broken tail bone.
I didn't know which to do first, wipe the blood off my face or grab my butt. So I just yelped, lol.


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

*um....*

mine would have to be when i was riding my mums horse and it was a bit slippery i went around a corner a bit fast and she slid down on to her knees and rolled straight over top of me . . . 
i had concusion but nothing serious which was lucky but i could not remember anything just what i was told (i couldnt even remember taking my shoes off and kept asking where they were!!!)


----------



## Zanesgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

Worst fall for me was years ago. i was riding a friends horse, she spooked, side-swiped a tree which slammed me into it, i fell sideways, she slipped and rolled over the top of me, then stood on me getting up. 
i ended up with a concussion, broken nose, left collar bone, right wrist, right ankle and three severely dislocated fingers. mare fractured her canon bone, split her lip, bruised her dock and scraped her face.

we both lived to tell the tale though



oh, and i forgot to add that i wrecked my helmet but my head was still intact!!! yay yay


----------



## Angilina (Jul 23, 2008)

Mine wasn't so much a fall, it was more my gelding deciding I was WAY too embarrassing. Maverick is about 16.1-2 but is very bulky. He is near impossible to get on without a mounting block, lots of flexibility, and about 5 tries. After a short saddled ride, I decided I'd try him bare back. So I took his tack off, got up on the mounting block, and realized I was about half a foot too short to get up there. I saw a loose corner bucket (those triangular ones, we have some extra that lay around) and thought that would be a great thing to stack up on the mounting block to get some height. So I proceed to do just that, standing there pretty solidly on top of it and starting to haul me up on my big gelding. I threw my right leg over, started to shift my weight, and the bucket slips and goes flying off. In that position, I couldn't fall backwards because of how my leg was, and I couldn't go forwards because of the way I was positioned. I probably hung there for a full two minutes. Finally Mav had had enough, so he grabbed me by the back of my jeans and pulled me off, sighing.

The horse is way too smart. He really does freak me out at times. I've been pretty lucky, all my falls have been pretty minor or not scary. Knock on wood! Now if only my own ingenious plans didn't get me killed, I'd be fine


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

I think one of my worst falls was when i was riding my friends horse and we were practicing some jumping before our show that weekend.. my friends horse was a 16.2h Irish Sport horse.

well were were going around a 3'6" course and my mom decided to walk into the arena while we were practicing and she walked in right as we were going around a corner and so we almost ran over her so i jerked the horse the other direction and there was a blue bucket sitting there that looked just like the blue barrels we were jumping, so he jumped it at this retarded angle and i jerked him back again... i then lost my balance and flew into a gate that i bounced back from and landed right under his feet, well as he bolted away he kicked me in the face with his nicely shod hoof (steel shoe mind you) and he broke my nose and gave me a concussion and my nose bled for 11 hrs and i now have a deviated septum that if i sneeze too hard my nose starts bleeding!

so yea.. i have many more stories but thats one that sucked the most


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

I fell so often I lost count lol


mhh I think my worst one was one time I rode bareback on a large field, it was in winter and my horse was stanging in a box over night and so he was a litte "high - spirited" and was like running and not stopping and I lost control ( the first time till now xD ) 
so he ran and ran and ran, it´s not such a big problem to stay on the horses back while runnning but of course - there was a big ditch in front of us and my haffi which had his head in the clouds didn´t see it and run in this ditch
he stumbled and I fell over his shoulder too the ground on my "helmentless" head

wll till now nothing bad happend to me but this was painfull to lol


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

My worst fall happened on the weekend just gone...

We had Mounted Games training. I was riding my new horse Buddy, and my friend rachel was riding my horse Wildey, who I have had forever and is my favourite. We were coming in for a changeover, which is where I gallop past her while she gallops past me and we hand something (in this case a sock) over. The horse I was on is new at games and a bit weird, he decided to cut in front at the last second and I just couldn't pull him back, going to fast. So we hit, My horses left side to Wildey's chest.left shoulder. My horse flipped over, I flew off, Rachel flew off but Wildey stayed up. Wildey ran off on three legs, we all though he had broken his leg. Worst ten minutes of my life... Turns out he had just squashed his radial nerve in his shoulder, which cause short term paralysis of his leg. After about ten minutes when the feeling came back he stood on it. Vet came etc but he was ok. I dislocated my finger and sprained all the muscles in my thigh, killer bruises. The horse I was on and the other girl were fine. I guess not such a bad fall for me, but was absolutely the scariest thing when I saw my horse cantering on three legs. He was fine after about half an hour, no limp or anything... But I rode him a few days ago and he wasn't very appy, he kept trying to buck, and this horse never bucks. We are going to wait until he is a bit more rested and get the chiropractor out...


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

To be completly honest, my worst fall wasnt actually invloving me falling off, but instead my mum. 

I was giving her a lunge lesson on my 15.2hh TB, Foxy. Starting at walk we soon desided to go for a trot, Foxy does about 2 steps at a trot and does 2 very true bucks. Mum still learning couldnt sit it and was flung over his head and she landed soooo hard  she was basicly flung up off Foxy then just came straight down and hit the ground and wasnt moving at all. I had freaky thoughts going through my head at that moment, ran over to her and kinda rolled her so i could see her face. and omg i will never forget the expression on her face  she was so spooked and gasping because she was winded. 
After a few mintues of getting her breath back she sat up and said her shoulder was sore, i took a look and said i think you dislocated it or somthing, as a bone was sticking out. So off we rushed to hospital  Turned out it was a broken collar bone. 

Shes all healed up from it now, but that was the scariest one for me. Seeing mum come off and just not move at all. i have seen friends and cousins come off and stuff but something about it being mum made it the most horrible fall out of all mine combined.


----------



## BabyD (Jul 22, 2008)

Green broke mare I was riding on a trail got her leg caught when stepping over a log, went up, lost her balance, went over and we landed on a fence crashing through it. She landed right ontop of me. I let go of her at that point and was trying to get away when scrambled up, reared again and came down right on my shin. Wasn't pretty.

I also fainted off my mare Spirit many years ago and she ran over me. Had the ground not been so muddy (she had taken off at a full gallop) my rib cage would have been crushed and my ribs could have easily punctured an organ.

I've had others but those are the worst.


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

My worst fall was about 5 years ago. I was in a lesson and riding a horse I was a little nervous to be jumping (the last time I had ridden her she took off bucking during a course - i somehow managed to stay on, but it scared me a little bit). Well we did the flat work part of the lesson and then everyone started to head to the jumping ring, I didn't want to jump so I asked if I could stay in the sand ring and do flat work. My coach said, no, you have to jump her. So into the jumping ring I go. The warm up jumps went fine, so then we started working over a line, small x, 2 strides, vertical, 1 stride vertical. Everyone went over and then it was my turn. I cantered her around the corner and pointed her at the line. Took the first jump long, I got left behind, lost my stirrup couldn't get back into rhythm with her, she chipped the second jump and hopped it, i was now on her neck - hanging on. Took the 3rd jump like a deer, I stayed on over the jump, but when she landed she did a crow hop because she was not pleased with the way I was flopping... I did a somersault and landed on my shoulder.
My coach made me ride her the next week too, but we did x's and trot poles. I wasnt comfortable riding her until a year later!


Most entertaining to watch:
Attempted to ride a cute little pony bareback. 
Friend: gonna use the mounting block?
me: pfft, I dont need the mounting block, I can just jump on!
F: want me to hold him?
me; nope. im good.
take Superman (mhm, thats right) into the middle, gather up the reins and jump on. Pony decides he doesnt like bareback and lays down
Ok, so its not a fall, but its an entertaining story.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

wow..ya'll have had some pretty nasty falls :shock:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

okay i was wandering out of the arena to go talk to my dad and he was picking up poop by one of the horse trailors at our barn. We were just talking and i was relaxed. Then my dad threw the poo in the woods and all of the dead leaves made a very loud noise. Cricket freaked and took off to the left i tryed to hold on but i couldn't a cricket move to the left sooo fast that i FLEW of to the right and bounced across the lawn and i actually ripped up the lawn i bounced across it so hard ... thank good for my helmet because i landed on my head. I didn't break anything but landed on my head and my arm twisted backwards and i pounded my hip into the ground,... so i had a headache and my arm hurt and my hip hurt for like 2 weeks but nothing was anything serious... but after i fell my dad and another girl made me get back on cricket and walk around the arena once... it hurt to get back on though because i landed on my hip really hard. Well there ya go .. that was my worst fall


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFCSpHVjxYQ


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

worst falls:

about 8 years ago, Justin and I were on our way to the outdoor arena... we were bareback and it had been raining and the area surrounding the arena was muddy. long story short, he slipped at the trot, couldn't stop himself with his other front foot, so we literally flipped over...i ended up with my head poking out from under his belly...i had to pull myself out from under him. but he just laid there until i told him to get up 

about 6 years ago, I was out on Justin checking the fence line (again, bareback) after a storm had come through. when we were both younger, I would occasionally let him flat out run in this pasture... again long story short, he geared up to take off, and i shifted my weight right (and he went left). I hit the dirt at about 25 miles an hour...woke up several minutes later with a concussion


----------



## shiver (May 22, 2008)

My worst fall was about a year ago.

My then horse wanted to be done cantering. I was trying to insist that he go where I want him to go and stop when I want him to stop. He got angry and bucked until I came off. I went face first into the dirt. When I moved I thought," At least my back isn't broken!" Thank God for my helmet!! I got up with a wounded pride, and a bloody and crapped face. No broken bones. 

I have pictures I will see if I can post them.


----------



## Casperluff (Jul 27, 2008)

I have been pretty fortunate... So far. :lol: 

When I was learning to canter (like 6 years ago? lol) I was in the roundpen, the horse got aggravated, bucked, I flew into the fence, and just kind of slid down.

And then I was riding his brat of a pony named Tootsie. We were cantering up to a jump, where she usually races to because there's a corner to where she always stops. She basically took off toward the jump, flung me over, I did a somersault over her neck, and landed face in the dirt. When I went to the bathroom to wash up, my trainer got on her, and the pony tried to ram her leg into the fence, so right before she could, my trainer lifted her leg, and the pony got slammed in the gate. I loathe this brat of a pony.

But now I have Casper, and we've had some minor falls.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I've had a couple bad falls, but my worst probably happened about 2 weeks ago. Me and my husband were out riding the 3 year olds and something spooked them and they spun and bolted. My boy was behind, so when they spun, he was in the lead. I was so relaxed on the ride (my bad on a young one) and I wasn't expecting it, my balanced got thrown way to the say and twisted the saddle to my boy's side and dumped me. Unfortunately I was dumped right at my husband's horse's feet.

Thankfully he went over me and didn't step on me, but I did get kicked in the head. I did have my helmet on and there was a huge crack where his hoof hit. It would have been my temple otherwise. And I don't even remember my head hitting the ground, but it must have because the back of my helmet was completely split up the back. Surprisingly I came out of that with just scrapes and bruises and nothing worse.

My husband also had a really bad fall about 3 years ago on a very flighty horse he had at the time (finally found him a home with someone who worked better with that horse). The horse bolted at some deer and his cinch snapped. He ended up on the ground with a really sore back and I just found out recently that he was also seeing just black & white for a while and didn't tell me! :shock: He never did go to the hospital, the stubborn brat. We found his horse at home in a lathered sweat and according to everyone that horse was at a dead-run all the way there and he had lost the saddle on the way. Found after an hour of searching.


----------



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

my worst fall was with my mare, Emma (8). i just got her and wanted to take her out for a ride. i was so excited that i forgot my helmet sitting on the fence post. after about 30 min riding along side the rode, a truck back fired and Emma, who was a race horse in her youth, took off. i couldnt stop her so i tried to slow her using a see saw action with my hands. she slipped sideways in the rode and the next thing i remember, my boyfriend (no my ex) was crading my head and i had blood all over my face. i ended cracking my head open and had road rash head to toe. my mare had landed on my leg but thankfully i only bruised every bone in my foot and ankle. my mare had also suffered an injury. when she slipped, her back hoof came up and siced her elbow open. people were suprised to see me at school the next day. (the hospital had me on lots of Diladid). this accident happened on a sunday. i was in school on monday and took the rest of the week off :lol: my pain came back to bite me in the butt.


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

My worst fall happened last year, at the end of the gymkhana season. I was doing the event "Keyhole" with Ruby and we ran through the cones at the top and I turned her to run back. Well, we weren't exactly in front of the cones so I turned her a little so she'd make it through them and she went head first. Literally. She hit the top of her head and I shot off like a turpedo. She landed right behind me on the ground but luckily nothing serous happened to either one of us. We have the whole thing on video too.


----------



## equinewoods (May 14, 2008)

Humm... I have two I can think of. I was galloping my horse down in one of the upper pastures and apparently someone up rooted a line of fence, and left the wires and my horse tripped in them (couldn't see them) and I flew over his head and landed on the ground. I broke my ankle, but that's it and was bruised all over. I managed to get up and check him and he was fine. My friend eventually picked us up. The other one I was working my horse in the outdoor at my trainers and a truck back fired. The horse took off and I got stuck in the stirrup, I was dragged and got hurt but no biggie.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I was 9 years old riding a horse for a friend. My brother and I were loping down a gravel road in the middle of town. When we passed an empty lot on the right, my horse saw the boogey man and dodged left. I didn't. As I went off, I tried to break my fall with my hands. All I ended up breaking was my left arm. It took 3 surgeries, 1 steel pin, 4 screws, and an "external fixator" to keep it in place. After spending all summer in a cast, I finally got to go back to normal. Never missed a day of riding though, even with all the gear on my arm.


----------

